

A Surreal Encounter With a Winged Elephant - raganwald
http://raganwald.com/enchanted-forest/horton.html

======
irickt
In the style of Dr. Seuss, Raganwald begins to derive arithmetic from logic
using functional Coffeescript. Fun!

------
kefka
Tl;dr? Don't bother.

------
MostAwesomeDude
Clever writing. The JS detracts heavily from the immersion of the tale,
unfortunately, but the writing is very good.

~~~
raganwald
Thanks for the feedback. I will experiment and see if I can come up with some
hide/show JavaScript.

Update: DONE!

